# news of note



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

http://www.outdoornews.com/January-2013 ... or-a-bust/


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup. It always amazes me how sportsmen let someone yank their chain on some issues but when it comes to habitat loss they snooze away the day.

Indsport, are you getting out for the close?


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, not a lot of hackle raising because quite frankly what are you going to do? Been a memeber of PF since 1982, love their work, they try very hard in my estimation but $7.50 corn/bu will do this everytime. Ethanol is the bad guy in this, why do I say? Just drive around farm country, Iowa, Nebraska, SD, ND, Minnesota, just look for the shiny new large bins and white smoke. They are everywhere. For what? Small margins right now. Want another example, places where you would have never thought you seen corn growing.........southwestern ND, Manitoba, even east central Sasketchewan, 80 day corn is growing out there. I know, I've seen it. Some years it will grow if conditions allow, some years it won't if conditions are bad, but plant it will happen.

So what to do? Contact your rep? Join PF? Not drive your vehicle? Think thats going to matter?

I've been fortunate to see the good 'old days' and I'm thankful for that. Do I still pheasant hunt? You bet, wild birds, no game farm for me, I just see fewer of them. and enjoy it for what it is.

I've got my memories, know thats selfish but what can you do?

WR


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

yah sure. Wife and I will have at it either tomorrow or sunday. New setter pup and I got out today and went two for two for the two roosters he pointed close enough to me. Half the time his 4 brain cells work, the rest of the time he can clear out a quarter section in less than 5 minutes. Most of the birds spooked 300 yards away before either I or the dog got to them. Talked to 3 farmers I know who have had CRP and even some grass from the soil bank days. All going away next spring to corn or beans.


----------

